
Jello Biafra's 1979 campaign for Mayor of San Francisco - rutenspitz
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/jello_biafra_for_mayor_of_san_francisco_1979_if_he_doesnt_win_ill_kill_myse
======
justinator
If you enjoy some of his ideas while campaigning for Mayor, you may like his
series, What Would Jello Do[0]. He's covered Meg Whitman, [1] Internet
Killswitch [2] and... Selfies [3]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL636ABE10C3CCC992](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL636ABE10C3CCC992)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMVA9pd_NvM&index=1&list=PL6...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMVA9pd_NvM&index=1&list=PL636ABE10C3CCC992)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9uRsAtGWB0&index=3&list=PL6...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9uRsAtGWB0&index=3&list=PL636ABE10C3CCC992)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iej9asP0uBA&index=46&list=PL...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iej9asP0uBA&index=46&list=PL636ABE10C3CCC992)

~~~
choffman
Jello will always be a hero to me for what he did during all the PMRC stuff.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKRGX1a-JBE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKRGX1a-JBE)

------
SixSigma
I'd always thought I'd read in Maximum Rock and Roll that they got rid of him
for not using his real name.

We have our own UK version: Bez for Mayor [1]

If you don't know Bez, watch 24 Hour Party People

[http://www.nme.com/news/happy-mondays/76089](http://www.nme.com/news/happy-
mondays/76089)

~~~
toothbrush
You should watch 24 Hour Party People, regardless.

~~~
SixSigma
Actually, yes. It should be on the national curriculum

------
spenrose
A wonderful account of San Francisco 1967-1982 that explains the cultural
context in which Biafra came forward:
[http://www.sfgate.com/books/article/Season-of-the-Witch-
by-D...](http://www.sfgate.com/books/article/Season-of-the-Witch-by-David-
Talbot-review-3536031.php)

------
caf
Reminds me of Hunter S Thompson running for Sheriff of Aspen.

------
ZanyProgrammer
Anyone would've been better than DiFi.

------
jghn
His spoken word album "I Blow Minds For A Living" has a longish piece on his
experiences here as well

------
verticalflight
Bicycles in the city, what a great idea.

~~~
ryutin
No cars in the city, an even better idea.

------
rglover
"Kissing hands and shaking babies."

Brilliant.

------
swagv
Cannot upvote this enough.

